# Show of hands...who's on a 27.5/650B SS? Post whatcha got!



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Mine is being built now...slowly (Thanks X-fusion ). Who else is on one?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Been riding 650B since 2010.

Currently riding a 2007 Ted Wojcik "Yo Teddy" (single speed conversion performed by Circle A Cycles in 2012):










Before this, I had my 1994 Rhygin Ra sporting 650Bs (currently retired):










And the bike that got it all started, my 2010 Igleheart 953 650B:










I have a new 80mm White Brothers Loop that's looking for a project. After seeing Seth Rosko's 650B SS at Singlespeed-A-Palooza, I just might have him build me one!


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

All Sexy Steeds!


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

My LBS is trying to source an X Fusion Velvet for a Voodoo Bokor frame. Aluminum...I know...but price was right. Got all the other bits in line...just waiting on the fork. Keep looking at the bike porn here and was just hungry for another fix. That Yo Teddy is the stuff confessions are made of...and I'm not even Catholic.

*That Rosko ride is a BMF!!!


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

*650 "B"east*


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm buildng one now. Its going to be a while before its done.

On One Whippet, rigid and looking for a mid 15lb build.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's my MUSS, pure joy to ride. Built it up last winter/spring. Lovin it. Sorry for the poor pics, I really should show it off in its element on the trail, but I'm havin too much fun to stop for a pic.

http://forums.mtbr.com/650b-27-5/post-your-bianchi-ss-650b-conversion-829979.html


----------



## steelbike (Jan 6, 2004)

Converted a Gunnar Ruffian in 2007/2008 to 650b and got an OS Blackbuck 650B in 2009, one of only 5 or 6 650b frames OS made.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Cool thread.. thanks!


----------



## rancor650 (Dec 12, 2011)

Mr DP that Igleheart 953 650B is a real treat, do you still have it? geo looks a bit like my surly

I'm 1 year+ on my Surly 1x1 with 650b phil wood/stans wheels, great fun and simple


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Soma B-Side*


----------



## Chello (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm riding a Surly 1x1 on 650b's. No pictures available to post, but it's the perfect conversion frame/fork combo.


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

*my new b-side*

I had one of the orange Soma b-sides but even in the largest size the frame never felt right/big enough. I just got this one in the now larger 21" size. It's money. It's my first frame with sliders, too. It's a nice ride.

















I've since changed the stem to one that's slightly longer and stronger...


----------



## ohpossum (Dec 19, 2003)

I'll always jump at the chance to show off my B-Side


----------



## 10speedbiopacefreewheel (Aug 19, 2008)

just finished mine today actually. Voodoo Wanga w/ Soma B side fork.

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt147/brianrand/2013/IMG_0566_zps50008cbc.jpg


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

^NICE!!!

Mine is a Voodoo Bokor frame. Waiting on an X-Fusion Velvet fork. Shop built wheels (Hope SS hubs, Velocity Blunt SL hoops), Race Face crankset, XT Discs, built more for hauling my lumpy butt around than bling...but I'm super stoked on what "will be".


----------



## 10speedbiopacefreewheel (Aug 19, 2008)

MMS said:


> ^NICE!!!
> 
> Mine is a Voodoo Bokor frame. Waiting on an X-Fusion Velvet fork. Shop built wheels (Hope SS hubs, Velocity Blunt SL hoops), Race Face crankset, XT Discs, built more for hauling my lumpy butt around than bling...but I'm super stoked on what "will be".


Thanks. 
Sounds like you are building a similar unit to mine. 
I didnt post my specs initially but:
Paul hubs to Velocity Blunt SLs, Echo Trials 18T FW
Paul Cranks 32T
new XT brakes & rotors
Soma B fork

Havent got to ride it yet (besides around the cul-de-sac) but I'm pretty excited for it.

Def post yours when it's up and running!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Oh yeSS*









Staging for 50 mi ride last weekend. Will be switching tires around to CrossMarx fr/rr for this weekends riding.:thumbsup:


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^indeedy. Nice lookin! What fox fork is that? I have those same rims, do you know if they can be set up tubeless? A couple mechs at a LBS have been prodding me to try it. They could just be messin' with me.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

dbhammercycle said:


> ^indeedy. Nice lookin! What fox fork is that? I have those same rims, do you know if they can be set up tubeless? A couple mechs at a LBS have been prodding me to try it. They could just be messin' with me.


RL100 w/pop lock. Yes they've worked fine with Stans yellow tape and sealant. Same for my Alex XD's.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

I have a lime green 1x1 with a lefty. Sorry, no pics. Love the 1x1 set up like this!


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Ala Carte,


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

My guy at the LBS called me, my Velvet is supposed to be in at the end of the week. I'm like a twitching crack monkey at this point...can barely stand the wait.

Anybody try tubeless on the Blunt SLs?


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

ranier said:


> Ala Carte,


Nice. Magic gearing?? WI ecc disc hub? ECC bb? Do tell.....


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

JMac47 said:


> Nice. Magic gearing?? WI ecc disc hub? ECC bb? Do tell.....


Last production run on the Ala Carte had swinging drop outs. Set up is super easy. Kinda kicking myself for not picking up the matching rigid fork.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

ranier said:


> Last production run on the Ala Carte had swinging drop outs. Set up is super easy. Kinda kicking myself for not picking up the matching rigid fork.


D'oh! My bad. Late night viewing of your pic I guess.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Built these 2 up while I waited for my Black Cat.
1993 Kona Hot 650B and a 1990 Bontrager Dirt Drop 650B
I really liked both but the 29er for me rides soooo much nicer.
I would like to try a 650B Full Suspension.


_MG_2570 by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr

650b by gearlessinseattle, on Flickr


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

Jamiss... Think the bb gets a little high though, 2nd summer on it and it still feels twitchy on the downhills. Man that ala carte posted earlier is some sexy.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

montana_ben said:


> Jamiss... Think the bb gets a little high though, 2nd summer on it and it still feels twitchy on the downhills. Man that ala carte posted earlier is some sexy.


Is that a Velvet on the front end? How do you like it?


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

It is below the velvet--Enix I believe. No complaints, not a single problem with it and the lockout works great...


----------



## tesxyz (May 31, 2006)

650B! Built last summer... love this bike. Yes, its full suspension, yes it's custom, yes it's burly. Taking it to Downieville later this month!


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

^Rad!


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

steelbike said:


> got an OS Blackbuck 650B in 2009, one of only 5 or 6 650b frames OS made.


1 of 4 from what I know. I know, because I had one too for a while.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

tesxyz said:


> 650B! Built last summer... love this bike. Yes, its full suspension, yes it's custom, yes it's burly. Taking it to Downieville later this month!
> View attachment 799097


Now that's something you don't see everyday.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Carbon. I need carbon. Any carbon 650b's out there!?


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

*Voodoo Bokor 650B*

Somebody in another thread negative rep'd me for taking a photo of the bike next to my truck. Unfortunately I don't usually ride with a camera. Anyways.... Here it is......

Voodoo Bokor
Fox Fork 120mm Travel
Velocity P35's and XT Hubs
Racing Ralphs
XT Crankset
XT Brakes (not pictured)


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!

You're killing me! That's what I'm trying to get built. I'm going with an X-Fusion Velvet (if anyone ever gets stock on them again), got Velocity Blunt SLs with Hope SS hubs, Race Face cranks, bar, & stem, XT pedals & brakes, Thompson post, WTB Pure V saddle, Oury grips.

Tell me all about it. I've been a little sketched on the aluminum frame (I got a super sweet/couldn't pass up deal on mine). You like the ride? Get beat up or not so bad?

AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!

You're killing me!


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I am almost done with my whippet 650b. It should come in at a hair under 16 pounds. Ill post pics tomorrow.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

rancor650 said:


> Mr DP that Igleheart 953 650B is a real treat, do you still have it?


Thanks! No, I sold it. I have a revolving door of sorts when it comes to bikes!


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

MMS said:


> AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!
> 
> You're killing me! That's what I'm trying to get built. I'm going with an X-Fusion Velvet (if anyone ever gets stock on them again), got Velocity Blunt SLs with Hope SS hubs, Race Face cranks, bar, & stem, XT pedals & brakes, Thompson post, WTB Pure V saddle, Oury grips.
> 
> ...


Sent you PM. I didn't think everyone wanted to hear me rambling on about my bike.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

PM back atcha...thanks!


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

My wife has an older, non sus corrected, orange Surly 1x1 that has been setup 650B for about 4 years now. She loves it as a play bike.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is mine.

















15 pounds 15 oz for now.....


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Click Click Boom said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> 15 pounds 15 oz for now.....


Looks heavy.  :thumbsup:


----------



## steelbike (Jan 6, 2004)

650B OS Blackbuck


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Steelbike, THAT is pure sex on the trail! Beautiful ride you have. I am waiting to become a member of this thread as a 650b SS rider. I've run single speeds on 26'rs and 29's but never really loved the 29" size (although my El Mariachi fit something awesome). Gave up on SS for a bit and went FS and although I loved my Blur, I just couldn't shake that steel SS demon so I picked up an Ala Carte like ranier's. Should have most, if not all parts next week sometime and if all goes well, have it built for pics and riding by next weekend. Can't wait to show it off here when its done. Until then, I'll lride vicariously through this thread so post some more pics...PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Brendhan (Apr 10, 2011)

*On One 456*

Just stumbled on this thread and had to post this pic of mine, On One Carbon 456 with Velocity 35mm wide 650b rims.


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

Brendhan said:


> Just stumbled on this thread and had to post this pic of mine, On One Carbon 456 with Velocity 35mm wide 650b rims.
> View attachment 813570


Good looking bike. What front fork is that?


----------



## Brendhan (Apr 10, 2011)

Its an RS Revelation RTC3 27.5 Dual Air, impressive stiffness and travel adjust makes it like two bikes in one -rails the singletrack almost like an xc bike at 120mm and pop it out to 150mm for steep rough stuff and it turns into a trail hooligan!


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

Brendhan said:


> Its an RS Revelation RTC3 27.5 Dual Air, impressive stiffness and travel adjust makes it like two bikes in one -rails the singletrack almost like an xc bike at 120mm and pop it out to 150mm for steep rough stuff and it turns into a trail hooligan!


Nice! Tapered steerer? I didn't realize that On One even produced a frame that could except a tapered fork. Maybe I should rethink my "anti-carbon frame" stance.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Brendhan said:


> Just stumbled on this thread and had to post this pic of mine, On One Carbon 456 with Velocity 35mm wide 650b rims.


Is that frame the right size for you? That is a LOT of seatpost. Even dropped. :eekster:


----------



## Brendhan (Apr 10, 2011)

Yep, tapered, tried a fox 150 straight steerer first and immediately noticed the extra stiffness with the revelation, dunno how much is down to the steerer though. On One seem to mostly do tapered HTs on their higher model carbon/ti frames and not their steel for some reason. They are also moving away from the replaceable drop-outs which is a bit disappointing.


----------



## Brendhan (Apr 10, 2011)

jetboy23 said:


> Is that frame the right size for you? That is a LOT of seatpost. Even dropped. :eekster:


It's still below the maximum insertion line! Yeah, I'm right at the limit of the frame but it was the biggest they did at the time. At a recent bike fit I did they recommended a 100mm stem but there is no way I'm going beyond the already long 90mm on there. Looks worse in that pic as the fork is dropped to 120mm, doesn't look quite so bad with an extra 30mm up front.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Another 650b SS Ala Carte. Rides better than I was even hoping for when I built it. With tires around 24psi and the steel frame, it honestly feels almost like I am running a short travel suspension or soft tail with this setup. Loving being back on a SS for sure!


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Finally!!! 2 1/2 months after I started this thread, I get to post mine. Part of the issue was securing an X-Fusion Velvet with a straight steer tube...none to be found by my LBS. Thanks to X-Fusion for making it happen!








Voodoo Bokor Frame
X-Fusion Velvet Fork
Race Face Evolve Crankset 32t
Boone Ti 20t cog
Velocity Blunt SL 650B rims
Maxxis Crossmark tires
Hope SS Hubs
XT Brakes and Rotors
Thompson Post
WTB Pure V saddle
Race Face Turbine Bars and Stem
Oury Grips
24 lbs of Goodness.
Stoked? Yes!


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

MMS said:


> Finally!!! 2 1/2 months after I started this thread, I get to post mine. Part of the issue was securing an X-Fusion Velvet with a straight steer tube...none to be found by my LBS. Thanks to X-Fusion for making it happen!
> View attachment 817066
> 
> 
> ...


Good work man!! I just disassembled and packed mine away in moth balls. This picture makes me want to dig it back out....


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks! It's 3 or 4 worlds away from the ol '94 Diamondback Apex SS conversion I've been riding for sure. Reckon I'm all in now.


----------



## Boxer (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow! You guys got me thinking. Now I need to build a 650b SS. Is there a good frame to start with or are most of these 26 or 29 that are modified to fit? I may try to put 650 wheels on my 29er to see if that is a way to go.
Any thoughts or staring tips?
Thanks,


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

I got a super sweet deal on the Bokor. The thing that appealed to me was that it had been mentioned as a 650B contender, and could go geared or SS. I was hesitant about the aluminum frame...but so far (and this is only from road rides), no worries...feels awesome.
Here's a sticky from the 650B section about compatible 26ers
http://forums.mtbr.com/650b-27-5/my-list-650b-compatible-26ers-376656.html

Don't know anything about 29ers...sorry.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Are you 26er conversion folks running 26er folks or 650b?


----------



## Magnum Ti (Jun 30, 2011)

I am only half way on a 650b..B6'er. So I can only half way put my hand up:thumbsup:


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

SS Hack said:


> Are you 26er conversion folks running 26er folks or 650b?


I've seen more 26er forks that can fit the larger wheel than 650b specific forks on the conversions. I imagine that those with the conversion would want to use what they got and just build/buy new wheels. That's what I did. I should say that currently I'm rigid, but if I were to go to another sus fork it would be the X-fusion Velvet and not back to the Marzocchi.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Boxer said:


> Wow! You guys got me thinking. Now I need to build a 650b SS. Is there a good frame to start with or are most of these 26 or 29 that are modified to fit? I may try to put 650 wheels on my 29er to see if that is a way to go.
> Any thoughts or staring tips?
> Thanks,


It has been stated in other forums and posts, don't lower your BB by putting 650b on a 29er frame. As far as staring tips, use Visine to keep your eyes wet. Nothing worse than dry eyes in a staring contest. Seriously though, lots of options out there for good conversions. Do some post searching and ask others for parts lists. I have a Bianchi MUSS that fits the bill nicely. Choosing a frame with disc brakes will make the conversion easier as well as a sus corrected rigid fork should you choose to go rigid. If you wrench a little and are mech inclined, perhaps learn to build your own wheels. Happy rollin'!


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

The Velvet is the first new fork I've had since 1994. I sorta feel like the old films of people seeing movies for the first time. I can't believe it's real.



dbhammercycle said:


> I've seen more 26er forks that can fit the larger wheel than 650b specific forks on the conversions. I imagine that those with the conversion would want to use what they got and just build/buy new wheels. That's what I did. I should say that currently I'm rigid, but if I were to go to another sus fork it would be the X-fusion Velvet and not back to the Marzocchi.


----------

